# Besteht Bedarf an einer Materialbörse im LO?



## Bergradlerin (7. Mai 2010)

Meine Lieben, 

an mich wurde die Anfrage herangetragen, ob wir hier im LO eine eigene Materialbörse nur für frauenspezifische Teile anbieten können. Also Tausch, ggf. Verkauf sowie Kaufgesuche etc. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob das notwendig oder auch gewünscht ist bzw. ob Ihr Bedarf seht angesichts von ebay, Bikemarkt & Co. Und weil ich unsicher bin, frage ich Euch einfach! Es ist immerhin Euer Forum...


----------



## MelleD (7. Mai 2010)

Ich seh da jetzt nicht so den Bedarf...
Dafür haben wir ja den "Guckt mal, was ich neues hab"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Mai 2010)

Herzeigen ist nicht gleich Hergeben...


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Mai 2010)

nee, denke , ebay und der bike markt genügen .... und in der signatur kann man  ja auch das ein - oder andre unterbringen


----------



## Female (8. Mai 2010)

Ich finde die Idee nicht so schlecht, auch wenn es jetzt in meinen Augen auch kein Must-Have ist.
Ich bin kein grosser Fan von ebay und Co., ich habs lieber etwas "familiärer", von dem her würde ich mich in der LO-Materialbörse bestimmt recht wohl fühlen.


----------



## trhaflhow (8. Mai 2010)

mir fallen da nicht so viele artikel ein die da reinpassen würden


----------



## Warnschild (8. Mai 2010)

Ich fänds nicht schlecht, weil im allgemeinen Bikemarkt frauenspezif. Teile doch gern mal untergehen. 

Muss ja nicht "statt", sondern kann problemlos ergänzend zu eBay und "Mixed"-Bereich stehen.

Und wenns sich langfristig nicht bewährt, lässt sich der Bereich ja problemlos wieder abschaffen. 

Von daher von mir aus: Warum nicht?


----------



## Giulia Spider (8. Mai 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Ich fänds nicht schlecht, weil im allgemeinen Bikemarkt frauenspezif. Teile doch gern mal untergehen.


 
Sehe ich genauso.
Gerade im Protektorenbereich sehe ich da Potenzial.


----------



## Bettina (9. Mai 2010)

Und bei den Sätteln ;-)


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Mai 2010)

Im Moment steht es 13:6 für eine Materialbörse. Ich denke, das ist eindeutig...  

Ich schlage vor, einen Thread zu eröffnen, den ich oben anpinnen werde, damit er nicht verloren geht. Dort könnte alles, was in Kruschkisten, Kellerabteilen und auf Dachböden vor sich hinrostet und verstaubt, angeboten werden. Und natürlich auch Specials wie rosa eloxierte Schnellspanner gesucht werden. Ich hätte übrigens noch hellblaue aus den 80er Jahren...


----------

